# B14 Suspension thoughts (No, not about coilovers or springs)



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I realize that the B14 has very little suspension travel in the rear (Only cause its posted in about every single b14 suspension thread), is this related entirely to the suspension setup? If so, would it be possible to convert the rear suspension from a mcpherson (I think I missed a letter or two in that..) strut assembly to something else? And if it's possible, what setup would be best? How much would this cost in parts (Labor is no issue, I have an 8,000 sq ft shop at my disposal and I do all my own work).

Just something I thought of and thought you guys might be interested in discussing. Let me hear your ideas.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> I realize that the B14 has very little suspension travel in the rear (Only cause its posted in about every single b14 suspension thread), is this related entirely to the suspension setup? If so, would it be possible to convert the rear suspension from a mcpherson (I think I missed a letter or two in that..) strut assembly to something else? And if it's possible, what setup would be best? How much would this cost in parts (Labor is no issue, I have an 8,000 sq ft shop at my disposal and I do all my own work).
> 
> Just something I thought of and thought you guys might be interested in discussing. Let me hear your ideas.


The rear suspension system on our cars is actually a torsion beam setup (Nissan calls it the "multi-link beam"). It's actually a pretty good design for driving on paved surfaces because the alignment of the rear wheels isn't significantly affected by lateral load transfer. Switching over to a Macpherson strut setup would be the easiest way to go, but it wouldn't do much for handling or for damper travel. In fact, that might actually set you back in the handling department.

To be honest, I think you'd be better off just solving that problem with some shortened dampers and concentrating your efforts on the front suspension system. Why not see if you can't convert it to double A-arm or something? You'll have a much easier time with ideas (and parts), and it'll be much more worthwhile in the long run.


----------

